# Up to 75% off Kmart Halloween Clearance



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Kmart has quite a few amazingly cheap Tekky animated props on sale right now (and let's be honest, they're only worth it at 75% off). They also have a lot of their halloween decorations on clearance. Check it out.

link to tekky props: http://www.kmart.com/search=tekky?storeId=10151&catalogId=10104&viewItems=50&levels=Seasonal_Halloween_Halloween+Decor&vDropDown=defaultOpt&sLevel=0&redirectType=SKIP_LEVEL

link to decorations: http://www.kmart.com/seasonal-halloween-decor/b-33216

And a fantastic price on what looks like a decent quality pose-n-stay: http://www.kmart.com/totally-ghoul-life-size-realistic-skeleton/p-009W004769726001P?prdNo=46


----------



## Janice (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Jottle! I got a talking spellbook (we'll see when it gets here if I can hack it or bling it out), some candy corn colored string lights (I like the color since they're a combo of both orange and white and more subtle than pure orange) and a white light-up pumpkin.


----------

